# Same NREMT Proctor?



## TornWingedAngel1 (Mar 6, 2011)

What’s up?  I actual was looking for some advice about a retest for my NREMT practical.

So, I live in IL, and there seem to be no NREMT practical in IL. (EMT-P)  I had to drive to MI to take it.  I did, and passed all the stations except the random BLS.  (Trust me, I’m ashamed.) I had the KED board.  Thing about it is, I have NO idea what I did wrong.  After the test, I rechecked over the skill-check sheet.  I have no idea what I missed.  I also went over the auto-fails, and don’t see anything I did (or didn’t do) that would have put me into an auto-fail.  Moreover, I have read, In numerous texts, the KED board over and over and over and over and, as of yet, still do not see what I missed to fail in.

But, NREMT as it is, they don’t tell you, and I have no way of knowing, so I have to retake the BLS station.  Now, I signed up for a few dates in MI again (cause they had the closest dates) and the date they gave me is actually at the same location of my first test.  I was considering seeing if it’s possible to cancel that date, and maybe, even if it means going to an even later day (in April or may) trying for maybe an IN or WI location.  My fear is that I may get the same proctor’s and might not pass aging (seeing as I don’t know what I did wrong the first time).  

I was just looking for any advice/suggestions anyone might have on this manner.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 6, 2011)

TornWingedAngel1 said:


> Whats up?  I actual was looking for some advice about a retest for my NREMT practical.
> 
> So, I live in IL, and there seem to be no NREMT practical in IL. (EMT-P)  I had to drive to MI to take it.  I did, and passed all the stations except the random BLS.  (Trust me, Im ashamed.) I had the KED board.  Thing about it is, I have NO idea what I did wrong.  After the test, I rechecked over the skill-check sheet.  I have no idea what I missed.  I also went over the auto-fails, and dont see anything I did (or didnt do) that would have put me into an auto-fail.  Moreover, I have read, In numerous texts, the KED board over and over and over and over and, as of yet, still do not see what I missed to fail in.
> 
> ...



When you get there, just tell the NREMT liason that the person who failed you is now retesting you. Im not sure if it's a rule, but they used different people for each station if someone had to do a retest when I went. 

Just curious, when did you do your practical in mi?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 6, 2011)

My teacher told us that you can not have the same proctor that failed you retest you. You have the right to ask for a new proctor.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 6, 2011)

Only for retests same day can you request a different tester.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 6, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Only for retests same day can you request a different tester.



ohhh ok.


----------



## reaper (Mar 6, 2011)

Remember to tighten your straps up! 

Biggest fail in KED is loose straps. They check this once you leave the room. They will try to lift pt, if the KED moves, it fails.


----------



## johnmedic (Mar 6, 2011)

Also there's a 10 minute time limit.. it isn't written on the sheet, but it'll fail you. Sometimes people just spend so much time being thorough, they go over the limit.


----------



## truetiger (Mar 6, 2011)

Did you check PMS after you moved them (verbalized) to the long backboard?


----------



## TornWingedAngel1 (Mar 6, 2011)

The whole thing about them giving you a new proctor only on same day testing is what I thought.  Which is why I am worried about getting the same one.  If I knew what I did wrong, I wouldn’t be too worried about it.

And I took it in the…middle?…of Janurary.  I wanna say it was the 15th or so.  In Saginaw.  Sorry, don’t remember the exact date, ha.

I did tighten the straps.  I put my fingers under each trap to ensure they were tight, but not so tight as to inhibit breathing.  Though, the idea of them checking it once you leave the room I feel is very unfair.  So, basically, even once you leave the room the test is not over?  I find that incredibly unfair.

And I didn’t know there was a 10 minute time limit.  Maybe that’s what got me.(Although I don’t think I went over ten, but I could have, can’t say that I wasn’t paying particular attention to time.)  I feel this should be made more apparent to the candidate.  Moreover, I don’t even feel like it should be an issue, but, if it is, they made sure to tlel you, many times, that static cardio was a timed test.  Why was that not made apparent here?  Not wild about that.

I did check PMS before and after moving them.

I’m just trying to debate if I should go to the same site (and get the test over with) or go to another site (even though it would mean waiting a few more weeks, at the earliest.)


----------



## M3dicDO (Mar 6, 2011)

TornWingedAngel1 said:


> I was considering seeing if it’s possible to cancel that date, and maybe, even if it means going to an even later day (in April or may) trying for maybe an IN or WI location.



Loyola EMSS (Maywood, IL) holds the NREMT-P practical around this time of year. That's where I took it. You might want to give them a call. It will save you time and money, and their proctors are very nice.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 6, 2011)

did you undo the crotch straps after putting them on the LBB? I saw a few fails for that reason.


----------



## TornWingedAngel1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Loyola does NREMT practical?  I didn’t know that.  I’ll actually give them a call tomorrow.

And, yeah, I undid the leg straps.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 6, 2011)

TornWingedAngel1 said:


> Loyola does NREMT practical?  I didn’t know that.  I’ll actually give them a call tomorrow.
> 
> And, yeah, I undid the leg straps.



It was probably the time. I think every station is ten minutes. It was for basic. IDK about medic.


----------



## TornWingedAngel1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Turn out Loyola DOES to a practical exam for NREMT, but it’s just once a yea r(beginning of December) for their students.  =/

Looks like I still gotta drive.

Still not sure if to MI or not, though.

And, yeah, maybe it was the time.  That’s the only thing I can think of…and it’s the only thing I wasn’t paying diligent attention to.


----------



## 18G (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds like I got lucky when I did the KED board station... the evaluator I had sat in a chair, didnt check the tightness of the straps, and did not have me move the pt. to a LBB. 

Make sure you verbalize everything loudly and don't hesitate to ask the evaluator if they heard you. The biggest thing I have found with this station is checking PMS before the KED is put on and checking it after. The rule is to reassess PMS after every movement. 

If the same evaluator is testing that station again, just ask the exam coordinator if you could have someone different test you in that station. They prob will. When I took mine, the NREMT evaluators were all great and very nice. 

Good luck...


----------



## socalmedic (Mar 7, 2011)

everyone in LA gets "random" tested on the Long board... with two clickey straps and a roll of tape.

back to your question, just ask for a different proctor. the nremt rep should give you a new one just to comer their ***. and there is no guarantee that any of the proctors will even be the same. i know where i went it was all random assignments except for cardiology.


----------



## Hockey (Mar 7, 2011)

Torn, was it the 28th of Jan?  I was there check your inbox


----------



## M3dicDO (Mar 8, 2011)

TornWingedAngel1 said:


> Turn out Loyola DOES to a practical exam for NREMT, but it’s just once a yea r(beginning of December) for their students.  =/
> 
> Looks like I still gotta drive.
> 
> ...



That's what they say. Just go down to their office (since you already live/work in the Chicagoland area) and talk to them personally and say the magic word ("please") and you'll get in. They told me the same thing and I didn't go through their program


----------



## TornWingedAngel1 (Mar 8, 2011)

But it's still only once a year...in november....


----------

